# TC Bone Collector or Pro Hunter FX ?



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm thinking about stimulating the economy and buying a new ML.
I have been looking at the Bone Collector and the Pro Hunter FX. Both are nice guns, just can't make up my mind which one to get. 

Which is the better gun and why?


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I bought my first muzzleloader in the early 70's, it was a TC Hawken. A few years later I purchased a TC Seneca and a TC Patriot pistol. All of these guns have served me very well and I have never had a problem with any of them. A few years ago I bought a TC Encore in .45 cal and it also has never given me any problems and it's extremely accurate. You might say that I'm sold on Thompson Center muzzleloaders, all are warrantied for life. To answer your question I'd say that either of the guns you mentioned would serve you well, as long as its a TC. You might want to consider the Encore .50 cal as well. The best thing about the Encore is that you can buy extra barrels in almost any caliber you might need, I have a .22-250 and also a 7mm Mag barrel and in just a couple minutes can change over from a muzzleloader to either a varmit gun or a big game rifle.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

I shoot the T/C Omega most accurate shooting gun I've ever shot. Im sold on any gun made by this company. My buddies all have other manufacturers and they are inconsistent as hell either gun your looking at will more than satisfy you

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

